# Little hole in beak



## mixxie

Help my budgie has strange little hole near his cere and it appears to be darkened also. Is this a bruise or something? He didn't got hurt. I didn't saw any bleeding nor changes to his behaviour. I don't even see him being nervous or in pain just
















Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## justmoira

Weird. I would take him to the avian vet.


----------



## RavensGryf

Are you talking about the blue budgie? The little dark mark doesn’t look like anything I’d worry about. There is a small bit of chipping there; maybe he did have an impact with something and has a small injury. It should fade away within weeks if it’s an injury.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Is it an actual "hole" that goes all the way through the beak?*


----------



## mixxie

FaeryBee said:


> *Is it an actual "hole" that goes all the way through the beak?*


No it doesn't. There is no bleeding. But he has that bad habit of rubbing his face in the cage. I checked the cage in every angle and there was no pointy object. There was even no change in his behavior in fact he is more hormonal now and he keeps on chasing the female

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



RavensGryf said:


> Are you talking about the blue budgie? The little dark mark doesn't look like anything I'd worry about. There is a small bit of chipping there; maybe he did have an impact with something and has a small injury. It should fade away within weeks if it's an injury.


Yeah the blue one. I don't really know what happened but he's on hormone now. I keep the cover to fool them about the time so they should be calming now. It doesn't worry me thay much but im only asking what the hell was that and it is chipped. But as i said no bleeding nor changes in appetite. He is in is usual routine

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



justmoira said:


> Weird. I would take him to the avian vet.


The problem here is we have no avian vet. It will take me about 5 hours and crossing the straight to get there.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Since it is not an actual "hole" I would not be overly concerned. As RavensGryf has said, if it is an injury, it will grow out as the beak grows (like your fingernails)

Keep an eye on him to ensure it doesn't get worse.

If you are having problems with the two birds wanting to mate and rearranging their cage frequently, limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day and limiting the amount of protein in their diet isn't working well enough, you may need to separate them into individual cages until they come out of condition.*


----------



## mixxie

FaeryBee said:


> *Since it is not an actual "hole" I would not be overly concerned. As RavensGryf has said, if it is an injury, it will grow out as the beak grows (like your fingernails)
> 
> Keep an eye on him to ensure it doesn't get worse.
> 
> If you are having problems with the two birds wanting to mate and rearranging their cage frequently, limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day and limiting the amount of protein in their diet isn't working well enough, you may need to separate them into individual cages until they come out of condition.*


Okay so here's the situation. I got home from work and checked them and i noticed that he bled.  Luckily the blood clotted and there are no splatter everywhere. I separated them immediately and checked his injury. The blood has dried so it didn't need my intervention. I'll observe him till the little wound will heal. It's my first time seeing this and it seems it's in their kissing ritual that he got hurt. As on my last post about behavior he keeps on chasing the female until he corners her and having to pose in missionary type maybe he really wants to mate that bad.
Do i have to clean the dried blood or leave it that way? If i have to clean it what type disinfectant i have to use thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

It seems that your female is attacking the male, if he persists in trying to mate and she is not willing things can get nasty and she could hurt him even more severely. Was he bleeding from his cere? As long as it has dried I would leave it alone and keep the birds separated for now.


----------



## Birdmanca

I did not see anything to worry about with your bird. At worst, it would be minor.


----------



## mixxie

Cody said:


> It seems that your female is attacking the male, if he persists in trying to mate and she is not willing things can get nasty and she could hurt him even more severely. Was he bleeding from his cere? As long as it has dried I would leave it alone and keep the birds separated for now.


Not the cere but the beak near his cere. Last time he also got hurt and there was blood drop. I immediately stopped it using flour. The male has a bad habit that sometimes he mated here while eating. But that was long ago

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mixxie

Birdmanca said:


> I did not see anything to worry about with your bird. At worst, it would be minor.


Yes in Fact i didn't panicked because there was more an episode where right at the edge of cere i saw a blood dropping. This time instead it was more like a bruise in beak then little hole, and after that blood clot. They are in different cage now and i transferred them even at night, i don't want such episode to repeat and it will only take seconds to bad things happen

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*It is best that you keep the male and female housed separately.
The only time they should be allowed together is possibly for out-of-cage time. 
If you choose to give them out-of-cage time together, it needs to be under your direct supervision the entire time.*


----------



## mixxie

FaeryBee said:


> *It is best that you keep the male and female housed separately.
> 
> The only time they should be allowed together is possibly for out-of-cage time.
> 
> If you choose to give them out-of-cage time together, it needs to be under your direct supervision the entire time.*


Till when i can keep them separate?. Till his beak will heal? I surely can't make them out of the cage since i have work. And reducing time is the only option and shuffling the perches to make them out of breeding condition

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Do you have two cages? 
The budgies each need to be in an individual cage for several weeks.
If you wish to try them together after that time, you will need to watch them very carefully and only put them together for short periods until you determine if the female is still aggressive. 
If so, they will need to be housed in individual cages on a permanent basis.*


----------



## mixxie

FaeryBee said:


> *Do you have two cages?
> 
> The budgies each need to be in an individual cage for several weeks.
> 
> If you wish to try them together after that time, you will need to watch them very carefully and only put them together for short periods until you determine if the female is still aggressive.
> 
> If so, they will need to be housed in individual cages on a permanent basis.*


I have one but only for transport. It not even worth calling hospital cage. Im actually planning to divide my madeira cage using a piece of plexiglass to keep them separated. I determined that it's not totally agression. It's their hormones fault and also looking back at the food i gave was broccoli and mash recently so that might triggered the urge to mate. For now I'm keeping at 8hrs of light. As i am at work i asked my mother not to open the balcony at morning and only to be opened at 12. Hopefully this will work

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mixxie

Almost a week and the beak is growing again little by little. He has to stay isolated though for the meantime
 






















Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

